# speechless.....



## blucorner (Sep 23, 2011)

I was raised under Masons, literally. My Dad was Worshipful Master and all my Uncles were members. I remember attending the meetings with most of my cousins. I remember enjoying bar-b-quing with my Uncles for families in need, churchs, and lots of community functions. I still do this till this day, but on a smaller level. On my journey ive ran into a lot of members and lodges but never was able to go further into this, because of the military, work, school, and kids. Now that im starting my business, i have a little more time on my hands and would like to get started again. What would be my first obligation? Do I go to my Dad or Uncles? Why do i feel like Im the only one in my family who remembers these times? Please give advice on becoming full member.......


----------



## JJones (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome!

Your dad or uncles could help point you in the right direction.

You could also visit or call your local lodge and let them know you wish to join.


----------



## Dow Mathis (Sep 24, 2011)

Welcome, Blu.



JJones said:


> You could also visit or call your local lodge and let them know you wish to join.



That's what I did.  Worked like a charm.

By the way, you might think about putting your location in your profile.  Chances are someone here is local to you and could help.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 24, 2011)

Go young padiwan, seek what you wish to find. The world is open to those who travel from darkness to light...


----------



## Dow Mathis (Sep 24, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Go young padiwan, seek what you wish to find.



Jar Jar?  Is that you??? :001_smile:


----------



## K.S. (Sep 25, 2011)

*Use the light, Luke!*

Ha Ha! Masonry and Starwars, it's like peanut butter and jelly! That made my morning...I love it!


----------



## Casey (Sep 26, 2011)

Congratulations on starting your journey!


----------



## Nate Riley (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, talk to your Dad and Uncles (in that order).  If you live near them, give them an opportunity to be as involved as they want to be in the process.  This will likely be a special time for them as well.  I have seen big, "burly" men get very emotional over a son or grandson that had followed them into the Lodge.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 31, 2012)

One step at a time.  Enjoy the journey for the rest of your life!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 31, 2012)

If they are not near you, you can find a lodge online, more then likely, by searching you States Grand Lodge wegsite.  They would still be just as proud and touched to find out that you have petitioned a lodge.


----------



## Ratchet (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree with the other posts....go for it !!!!
It opens your heart & mind to many great wonders,friendships, & opportunities !!!
Masonry has been a part of my family for many years & talking to your dad & uncles about would make them very proud !!!
If you do live near them, I'm sure they would be happy to get you a petition or hook you with someone in your area


----------



## rpbrown (Nov 2, 2012)

I would talk to your Dad and uncles first. As stated above, let them be as involved as they possibly can.

One of the best moments in my journey was when my son was initiated and I was the SD in both his EA and FC degrees.

I have also been involved in seeing a young man go through the degrees that had 4 generations of Masons at his Masters degree. 

Both were moving experiences.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 3, 2012)

rpbrown said:


> I would talk to your Dad and uncles first. As stated above, let them be as involved as they possibly can.
> 
> One of the best moments in my journey was when my son was initiated and I was the SD in both his EA and FC degrees.
> 
> ...


 Now that would have been neat!


----------

